# Prayers needed for Lisa(Runaway Ranch)



## qtrrae (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the article in the Winona newspaper - it is Lisa's son - Nik. I just thought the forum members would want to know-Lisa lost her husband, Robert last December to cancer - and now her son - she is devastated - please keep Lisa in your prayers.

ARTICLE:

14-year-old boy found dead

By Kevin Behr | Winona Daily News

.

The Winona County Sheriff's Department is investigating the mysterious death of a 14-year-old Dakota, Minn., boy early this morning.

The boy's mother called police just after 5:30 a.m. when she discovered her son unresponsive in bed, Chief Deputy Ron Ganrude said. The cause of death is unknown at this time, but an autopsy will be performed soon, he said.

The boy's name is not being released at this time, pending the notification of family members.

Ganrude said the boy had been at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester Monday to receive treatment for an ulcer. He said the boy was scheduled to go back again today for more testing. It was immediately unclear if the ulcer had anything to do with the boy's death.

Lisa called me Thursday morning at 5:30 totally in shock and all she could say is "Donna, Nik is dead" - she just kept telling me that - I told her to call 911 and her daughter - she is having such a rough time with this - they have been doctoring Nik and have found some stomach issues - they were supposed to be in Roch for more tests by 7 - Thurs. morning and when she tried to wake him up he was already starting to get cold.

I had talked to Nik on the phone Wed. evening around 9 and he sounded good and

was looking forward to seeing the "hot" nurses.

This is such a tragedy and I hope and pray that Lisa will find the strength

to get through this. It has been 25 years since we lost our son, Kerry and

there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of him.

It will be 1 year Dec. 7th. since Lisa lost her husband to cancer.

I just wanted to share with you please keep Lisa in your prayers -


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh words are not enough to help the absolute agony I know she must feel, please let her know we join together to create a golden thread of love and support for her and I hope she'll put it close around her for comfort.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. What a terrible thing.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know Lisa must be totally devistated. My thoughts and prayers for strength are with her.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my what a tradgedy. My heart and prayers go out to Lisa. Only God can ease her pain. I will keep Lisa in my thoughts.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my! Prayers going up for Lisa and her remaining family. What a load to carry .Good thing she has a friend like you!

God Bless you too.

Lyn


----------



## rockin r (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't even know what to say....




I can't even imagine what she is going through. You must be a very special friend to her, for her to call you like that. She knows that she can depend on you when she needs it....{{{{{HUGS}}}}} for Lisa and her family.....


----------



## River Wood (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh Lisa, there just are no words......I am praying very hard for you and your family.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh dear God, bless this poor woman. There are no words to say how terribly sorry I am.



I just can't Imagine......


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 15, 2008)

Donna, I was in total shock when I read your email yesterday morn. I had just talked with Lisa (email) on Tuesday, and she told me what a big help Nik has been. I feel so bad for her..there just are no words. PLEASE tell her if there is anything I can do to let me know. I will be keeping her in our thoughts and prayers. Do you know if there is going to be a on-line obit so the forum members can sign the book? I know you are there for her, as her very special friend and she will need you. You also call if you need anything. I just wish I was on the other side of the state to help her. (((hugs)))


----------



## jrae (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with Lisa and her family.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 15, 2008)

So sorry for her loss.



I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know her but my prayers go out to her and her family as well as their friends who will need extra strength to get them through this.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh Dona......I am just in tears tto read this news. This is just so sad....Lisa is such a nice lady....I remember meeting her up at the winona,mn mini show. She doesn't deserve so much pain/loss. prayers, prayers and more prayers to lisa and her family for strength and peace

can you post an address we can send cards to, please?


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 15, 2008)

That is just awful! Thoughts and prayers go out to Lisa! I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa, My prayers go out to you, praying that you have the strength to get through this terrible tragedy. We only think we can imagine what you are going through. Only someone who has lost a child, like Donna, has any idea of how awful it must be for you. Lean on your friends. ((((Hugs &



))))


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG!!!



How horrible!!! I can't even imagine.............!!!!!!!! Hugs to her in this terrible time of her life- how incredibly tragic.


----------



## nootka (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for this news...I wish there were something I could do to help.

The pain she is in is unimaginable to me.

My thoughts are with her as she copes with her losses, especially this recent one.

Liz


----------



## Barbie (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa-

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you deal with this terrible tragedy.

Barbie


----------



## joyenes (Nov 15, 2008)

There are no words that can be said to ease your sorrow I know, but I am really sorry to hear about your tragedy. My prayers will be with you . Joyce


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa , I am so , so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh what a terrible loss!



I am so very sorry!!!! My condolences, and prayers for Lisa and her family.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG that is incomprehensible. I am so sorry. That doesn't even cover it. Poor Lisa, this is so not fair. Prayers to her family.


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Mona (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my God Lisa, I am so very, VERY sorry for your loss. This has been such a difficult year for you and your family, and now to have to endure this as well. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.



(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## anita (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa, I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts

Anita


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the unthinkable terror that lays in the back of every parents mind.

Lisa, you have our sincere condolences. We are so *very* sorry for your loss.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 15, 2008)

My deepest sympathy for Lisa and her daughter.

((((HUGS)))) and prayers for both of them.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG I cannot even begin to fathom the pain that Lisa is feeling at this moment. My heart sank to the very pit of my stomach when I opened this thread. I am SO SO sorry Lisa and I just do not know what else to say. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers at this VERY difficult time. HUGS


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lisa.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't even imagine the devastation - our thoughts and prayers will be with her and her family.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 15, 2008)

Words escape me for Lisa and her family. Lisa also lost her beloved mom to cancer shortly before losing Robert. Nik was her rock, I know he'll always be their with her in spirit, Lisa knows he'll be close by her too, as Robert is. I'll bet Robert and Nik are riding along the trail right now. But Lisa is such a good, good person, she cares about everyone so much, as was Nik, he cared so much about his friends and both Lisa and Nik have such a gentle way with the animals, animals are drawn to both of them. Theirs a story on the front page about Nik today, it's http://www.winonadailynews.com. We love you so much Lisa, if you need anything at all, just call and we'll be their. Hugs to Annie too, I know how it hurts to lose a brother or sister. Special hugs to James.

http://www.winonadailynews.com/articles/20...news/01lead.txt.


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 15, 2008)

How devastating! I don't know how she will make it through this but I sure hope she has the strength to do so. Bless her a million times over. So sad!


----------



## AngieA (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish there were more to say but I am so sorry for your loss and your pain...God Bless you and your family...


----------



## kaykay (Nov 15, 2008)

I just cant even imagine the pain this family must be in. Lisa Im so sorry and you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers

Kay


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 15, 2008)

So sad to hear this horrible news.. Sending ((HUGS)) to Lisa and the rest of her family..


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Nov 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with Lisa and her family.

Lisa


----------



## Miniv (Nov 15, 2008)

My heart and mind just cannot wrap around all the pain Lisa must be going through........Losing her mom and husband, and then to experience a parent's worst nightmare. I wish our prayers were able to ease the grief and words just aren't enough to express the sorrow I'm feeling - we ALL are obviously feeling........for both Lisa and her daughter........


----------



## crponies (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about this. It always seems especially sad when someone dies so young. I am praying for you and your family and friends, Lisa. (((hugs)))


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG that is incomprehensible. I am so sorry. Prayers to her family.


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss, our prayers are with you and your kids.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my...




:No-Sad I don't know what to say, don't think there really is anything to



My heart aches for her, major prayers headed her way for strength, support and healing..


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear this!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Nov 15, 2008)

She's in our thoughts and prayers.

Christy


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Nov 15, 2008)

My prayers are there for you, Lisa. May God bring you comfort at this most difficult time and bring joy to your heart as your memories of your wonderful son are reflected. We all care and are here for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

Lisa,

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through in this unspeakable tragedy, but my thoughts are with you. I sincerely hope that the thoughts and prayers of all of us here on L'il Beginnings bring you some measure of comfort.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## Charlene (Nov 15, 2008)

my heart goes out to lisa and her family. i have tried for 2 days to make sense of this, there is none. i am so very saddened.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 15, 2008)

Many of you have asked for Lisa's address - here it is:

Lisa Judd

Runaway Ranch

Box 276

Dakota, MN

55925


----------



## kimbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know Lisa personally but my thoughts and prayers are with her tonight. I cannot imagine her pain right now. Stay strong in your faith to the Lord, he is in control.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 15, 2008)

I've tried to make sense of this since Thursday when Donna called... Nik was called home way too soon!



I just don't know what to say Lisa. We all love Nik, he was wonderful, loving person! If there is anything you need just let us know... Jason and I are more than happy to help you out in any way possible! HUGS AND LOVE to you, Sam, Annie, Jamie and the rest of the family!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 16, 2008)

Words are totally inadequate at times like this. I am so sorry for your loss.



Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw this thread when it was first started and my emotions hit so hard that I couldn't reply. My heart aches for Lisa and her family. The losses she's suffered are too many to bear. I'm so very sorry and if I could take her pain away, I would. Bless you Lisa. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Lisa and her family. Sending prayers.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 16, 2008)

I just can't even imagine what Lisa must be going through right now. I am so very sorry for her loss.



Prayers for Lisa and her family.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 16, 2008)

Words can never express the depth of sadness and compassion I feel for Lisa. I have never met her or her family but I do have a family of my own and can imagine the pain and shock she is feeling. My deepest condolences to her and all those who knew and loved Nik.


----------



## Keri (Nov 16, 2008)

How horrible! I can't even imagine finding my son dead. What an unimaginable terror for any parent to go through!!! Many prayers her way that she recovers.


----------



## Russ (Nov 16, 2008)

More prayers for Lisa and her family. Thought of you guys alot the past 24 hrs. and will continue the prayers for you.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, words can not even begin to express the shock of hearing about this. Praying for you Lisa and family. May you all find some kind of comfort in the hard days ahead.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 17, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Lisa and her family. I can't imagine what you all are going through.





Robin


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 17, 2008)

So sorry you and your family will be in our thughts and prayers.


----------



## justjinx (Nov 17, 2008)

Lisa, you know how much we all love you at Pondlake Stables and will be there for you if there is anything you need! I have been thinking of you since our talk thursday night and just wish i knew all the right words, but there aren't any. take care, my friend! love, jennifer


----------



## Shari (Nov 17, 2008)

I am at loss for words. I am so very sorry for Lisa and her family and offer my thoughts and Prayers.

Can someone email me her snail mail address.. I would like to at least send a card.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry, My DEEPEST SYMPATHY, and my prayers for Lisa.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is Lisa's address. Many of you have asked for Lisa's address - here it is:

Lisa Judd

Runaway Ranch

Box 276

Dakota, MN

55925


----------



## minie812 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can only offer prayers for Lisa & her family at this tragic time. I am so very sorry.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 17, 2008)

Words are inadequate but they are all we have. I am so sorry for your loss, just can't begin to imagine what you are feeling now. It is truly every parents worst nightmare. Please know you are in the prayers of a powerful group of folks here.

Jan


----------



## Charley (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of his tragic loss. My sympathies to Nik's family and friends; I will keep them all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 18, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss, Kathy


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 18, 2008)

Sending you sincere and heartfelt condolences in this time of enormous loss! (((((HUGS!!!)))))


----------



## Teresa (Nov 19, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. May you find comfort that people do care about you.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 19, 2008)

((((hugs))))


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 27, 2008)

*Thank you all so much for your support.* I thought that losing my husband was hard, but this is so much worse. Niklaus had so much to live for and was just at the beginning of life; It doesn't help that we have had so many problems trying to find out why he died. I know he is with Robert and my mother, and that helps. Today my oldest son, Samuel, heads back to Fort Bragg and I hate to see him go, and I'm so grateful that my daughter Anne and her family live close by and that I have so many wonderful friends.

Lisa


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 27, 2008)

Lisa, Sometimes God just works in very mysterious ways, but has his reasons which we dont understand. I only know too well, how hard it is to lose someone so unexpected and in there sleep. It happened to me this past April, with my brother who lived with us for 38 years, and died at the age of 54. Donna, was a big help to me in comforting words, as I am sure she will be for you. Dont be afraid to take all the help you can get, and just remember you always have wonderful cherished memories of the few years you did have with him. (((hugs)))


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lisa I hope that the knowledge that people you've never met, and probably never will, are keeping you close and praying for you and your family. Please remember that you are never alone....we're here for you.


----------



## lilstars (Nov 27, 2008)

praying for you here

i wish you luck


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 29, 2008)

Lisa, I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Rebecca


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 30, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tnovak (Dec 1, 2008)

So very sorry-what a tragic year. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 3, 2008)

I know that there is nothing I can say that will help with the way she is feeling, but with the course of events lately and the number of great friends I have lost, not to mention my brother. I think that God needed some extra angels up in heaven to help take care of us, and He is taking all the best ones He can find. Prayers coming your way that some way, some how, you can find peace again.


----------

